# Sound familiar? GP100 question



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Just picked up a 4 inch GP 100 and it shoots to the left. I have the windage cranked all the way over and it still shoots 2 inches to the left at 25yds. Any suggestions? Thank-you


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Stop slamming the barrel in the door 

Is this through open sights or scope? Either one, make sure the rail is straight using a metal straight edge and if it's with a scope, make sure the scope ring isn't distorted and maybe try another set just to make sure. If that's not the case then it's probably in the scope itself from being dropped or from manufacturing.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you have moved the sight that much and are still printing the same distance off left/right, then you probably are having form issues. My guess is you are using too much or too little trigger finger (depending on if you are shooting right or left handed) and either pulling or jerking left...


----------

